# SIG Hämmerli P240



## astigmat2000 (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking for magazines for SIG Hämmerli P240 in .32 SWL. It is not something you find in every shop. Only Larry's , in the Maine, have a few but they don't sell outside the US. If you know anyone owning such an item, please let me know.
Thanks a lot.
Greetings from France.
Jacques


----------



## astigmat2000 (May 3, 2018)

*Solved*

Hello to all,
I've found what I was looking for....my problem is now sorted out.
Greetings.
Jacques


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

astigmat2000 said:


> Hello to all,
> I've found what I was looking for....my problem is now sorted out.
> Greetings.
> Jacques


Wonderful to hear. Glad you are back. Did you find that P240 magazine?


----------

